# hello from Illnois



## dwest (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Melissa,
I'm new this year with two hives in Pecatonica. Yes, this is an outstanding year in this area. I'm preparing to harvest two supers with two more almost full. Not bad for two 3# packages installed on 5/5.
Dave


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Melissa, I am in Bartlett and too am a first year beek. I am planning on harvesting my first honey in about one week. I have three supers (all mediums) on the hive so it looks like I will take a few pounds of honey. I am not counting my chickens yet though. I also expect to get a good goldenrod flow.


----------



## melissab710 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you're getting ready to harvest. I am too and I wasn't sure if I was seeing what I should be seeing!! My bees have been bearding like crazy in this heat(not too bad today!), have yours? And....how are you harvesting??
Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Welcome to the forum

It has been a very good year so far in N. IL. If they are bearding they need some more room as it is hot but not that hot. You can also crack the top lid a little with a stick above the inner cover to let some heat rise out. Congratulations on your first crop.


----------



## dwest (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't experienced any bearding as my hives get late afternoon shade. I did my first extraction today. Emptied 15 frames, one had some brood. Have a total of five gallons of honey settling prior to bottling. It was quite an experience however somewhat nerve-wracking... so afraid I' mess something up. But all went great. Good luck with your harvest.
Dave


----------



## dtinberg (Jan 26, 2009)

My hives are in Hardin County (south) and it has been very hot. I think that the heat is definitely affecting my girls. they are bearding every night, and while they are bearding i don't think that they can't possibly be working in the hive. That said, I have been pulling some honey and some yet to pull ( another medium super at least).


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

melissab710
Welcome to beesource

dtinberg
Humm Hardin county do you have then in the "cave" :s


----------



## melissab710 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Dave,
I just did my first harvest as well. it wasn't pretty, but I ended up with 5 gallons from the one hive I have. I learned a lot from the experience(wear leather gloves, your "helpers" will abandon you, etc.) Now on to bottling!


----------

